# affectionate endings for 'Patryk'



## joyzie

Hello, I'm wondering what could be the affectionate endings for the name Patryk? Thank you.


----------



## jasio

The only which comes to my mind is "-czek" (thus: "Patryczek"). It would fit probably only when talking to/about a child or perhaps to/about a boyfriend. Rather not to/about a friend.


----------



## vvnika

It could be Patryś as well but as mentioned above rather to/about a kid.


----------



## joyzie

Okay,thank you guys


----------



## DW

_Patryczek_, _patrynio_, _patryś_ to a kid, _patryś_ to a boyfriend, too, and _partyko_ to a buddy.


----------



## joyzie

Thank you,DW


----------



## DW

No biggie; you're welcome, joyzie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I would like to add a general comment.
The diminutive endings added to names have a varying strength in themselves (for eksample Ryszard -> Rysiek -> Ryś/Rysio -> Rysiulek - from least to most affectionate). In addition they function differently with different names. Usually, male names ending with a *-k* have already a tad of diminutive in themselves, and adding diminutive endings makes them more diminutive than other names with the same ending.
For example, a lad called Marek (a full official name) will only seldom be called the diminutive *Mareczek* (only by his parents, and rather only when he is still a child), while a male person called Antoni or Jan, will be called Antek or Janek by his buddies in their 20-s, 30-s and even when he is old, even if the ending is basically the same. 
Patryk belongs to the same class as Marek, Ludwik and Jacek, and adding a diminutive suffix to this name will often be felt as too juvenile/affectionate.


----------



## joyzie

Understood. Thank you,Benjamin


----------



## Thomas1

Having read a previous thread by Joyzie, I'd like to add something to what Ben Jamin has said about the diminutive forms of names. The usage of diminutive forms (not only of names) may significantly change when it comes down to intimate relationships, for instance, between spouses. So, for example, while the name "Mareczek" may be frowned upon by certain men when used, for example, by their acquaintances, colleagues, friends or even familiy members, it may be (very) well received if used by their wife.


----------



## joyzie

I see..what if it was said to a boyfriend? Is it acceptable?


----------



## Thomas1

Well, it's a rather personal matter, I'd say. So it would be best if you asked him whether he likes this or this form. It may also depend on the situation: is it an intimate one, where only the two of you are, or a one similar to a social gathering, where many different people are present? Anyway, I don't think there are many people who would take offence at a well-meant term of endearment from their life partner; sooner or later they will probably say in a civil way that they'd rather you didn't call them that or offer an alternative.


----------



## joyzie

Okay, got it, 
Thank you!


----------

